# Haskoson: 2nd fountain pen - a fat ebonite cigar



## haskoson (Jun 11, 2016)

This is my second fountain pen.
I wanted to do a fat cigar pen in Cumberland ebonite.
It worked out fine, but i forgot to polish the tenons before thread cutting...
I tried to polish these parts after i cut the threads but that did not work very well.
Working for the first time with ebonite, i could not polish it very well.
I sanded it from grid 100 to 1000 and Micromesh up to grid 12000 but i´ve not been able to get it scratch free. Still waiting for a buffing wheel.

The pen has a #5 medium Bock nib, a M9x0,75 thread from section to barrel and M12x0,75 thread from barrel to cap.

Comments and critics are welcome.


Gerrit / Haskoson


----------

